# Questions



## Matt14 (May 22, 2013)

I got my first slingshot a couple of weeks ago and I've come across some problems. Firstly, I'm left eye dominant but shoot right handed. Because of this I pull the pouch straight back along my left arm so the back of my right hand touches my chin giving me a draw length of about 28 inches. I think this shortens my draw length as if I were to pull to my right eye the draw length would probably be 5 inches longer. Would having shorter bands on the slingshot compensate for and cancel out the power lost by having a short draw length? The bands are theraband gold 9 inches from pouch to fork.

Secondly, I keep managing to whip my left hand on the fingers after almost every single shot to the point where I have to put it down after a few shots. What am I doing wrong and how can I prevent it? I'm shooting 10mm steel. Perhaps this ammo is too light for the bands? I hold the slingshot vertically with forks pointing up.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

First, I would switch hands. If you are left eye dominant, learn to hold the frame in your right hand and draw to the left side of your face or ear. It may feel awkward at first, but after a week or so it should be much better. I suspect that will make you more accurate. Just be patient and it will come.

Your hand slap problem sounds to me like you are using too light ammo for the bands, or what amounts to the same thing, too heavy bands for that ammo. Try some lighter bands. That will make it easier during your learning phase, as you will be more accurate with a lighter draw.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Matt,

I'm sure there are more qualified shooters out there that can give you better sound advise. But, I'll give my best and they can correct me with no hard feelings.

There are great shooters who have your same situation (dominant in the other eye when holding the slingshot). They just compensate. In your case, you'll pull the pouch towards the right side anchor and if you consistently do that, you'll have a shot pattern (grouping). You just have to know where your shot groupings are and then compensate.

9 inches of band is too long on a 28 inches draw. I hear of top shooters using 7 inch band on 30-32 inch draw. How thick are your bands anyway?

10mm steel giving you hand slaps? Try heavier ammo until hand slap disappear.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Matt,

Charles is like the walking encyclopedia of slingshots. He's probably forgotten more things than I know.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A 28 inch draw would use @ 6 inches between pouch and fork. Trim them to about 3/4 inch width for the 10 mm ammo.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Im pretty new to this all also but I shoot both eyes open. Took a while to get accurate but its natural point of aim for me now.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ceedub said:


> Im pretty new to this all also but I shoot both eyes open. Took a while to get accurate but its natural point of aim for me now.


dito welcome to the club of open eyes

cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In spite of the kind comments, my suggestions are worth just what you paid for them ... You obviously need to try another approach to find something that works for you, because your present set-up is not working. Remember that I am an aimer, and for that I use my dominant eye to sight down the bands. There are other approaches, as others have suggested. Try a variety of things to find what is most comfortable for you. Do not just take my word for it ... I have my own personal likes and dislikes, and what I say might not work for you.

A 28 inch draw is very short, in my opinion. But having said that, I watched a video of a Chinese fellow who drew to just under his eye, and he was a fantastic shot. (I would worry about getting a broken band in the eye!) You will not get very much power that way, but for target work it might be just fine.

As others have said, your bands are too long for a 28 inch draw. As a rough guide, divide your draw length by 5 to get a good starting point for your slack bands. You can then adjust, depending on your band material.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Matt14 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's advice, much appreciated. I will get some shorter single bands and switch hands. In the meantime, if I were to snip the top band on each side to just leave the end pieces under the wrapping, could I get away with using the single bands that remain without worrying about a break at either end?

Matt


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As I understand you, you are suggesting cutting the bands a bit shorter by snipping off a section at the pouch from each band. That should work just fine. You could also cut off a section at the forks, and that will also work. You just have to be sure that your ties are quite firm after you do the shortening.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Philly (is he still around?) shoots darn well with a 28" draw.


----------

